# Why is everyone so fat?



## Cabelaz (Feb 7, 2021)

I went to a big city for the first time in a few years to pick up a relative and literally 99% of people I saw were visibly overweight.
Was it always this bad?


----------



## biggest big boy (Feb 7, 2021)

i'm 400 lbs (black)


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 7, 2021)

The answer is very simple. Sugar, carbohydrates and a lack of physical activity. 

I would say it's majority diet in this case. You may not eat cake and ice cream everyday but that's not what's causing it.  Sugar and grains are subsidized and as a result are in everything that is processed. 

I don't know why you specify the city in this case. Rural communities are often filled with obese people. The stereotype of the poor rural white man that drinks nothing but mountain dew is a reality.


----------



## Otis Boi (Feb 7, 2021)

It has a lot to do with peoples lifestyles. A lot of people live sedentary life styles but eat very high fat/calorie food. That and modern society there is little reason to walk anywhere or if it is even possible at all.  I think a lot of it has to do with how western society is setup at this point. At least in my experience work/ life balance  is a bit wonky so working out and staying fit tends to fall to the way side. It honestly a lot of factors that play into this but the biggest one is that people for the most part is people lives are really easy. Which is not bad but people have to put in extra effort into this aspect of their health


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 7, 2021)

Because you touch yourself at night.

Also soy and sugar.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Feb 7, 2021)

Maybe because those people always eat lots of
fat/calorie and sugar, or any other nutritions that can make people obese. Additionally, they don't do exercises (mainly) and if you demand them to go take exercises, there's two ways they will actually respond:
They accepted, but faking it after you're out of their sight.
They denied in any expression, most of the time, in anger.
Fat people in here is a bit common in my city, though, it's not a bad thing, but they should accept that they have to take care of their health and wellness, including their weight.


----------



## Thönnes Thielemann (Feb 7, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The answer is very simple. Sugar, carbohydrates and a lack of physical activity.
> 
> I would say it's majority diet in this case. You may not eat cake and ice cream everyday but that's not what's causing it.  Sugar and grains are subsidized and as a result are in everything that is processed.
> 
> I don't know why you specify the city in this case. Rural communities are often filled with obese people. The stereotype of the poor rural white man that drinks nothing but mountain dew is a reality.


I think it's just a volume thing. You see more fat people in the city than you do in rural areas. Every time I go to a major city I'm blown the fuck away by how many fucking fat people there are.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Feb 7, 2021)

He's fat! Iiiiii'm thin!


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Feb 7, 2021)

Scott Alexander of Slate Star Codex wrote a good summary of the existing research.  Basically our brains aren't wired to handle the extreme pleasure we get from modern processed foods: if put on a bland diet, people limit their intake naturally until they get to a healthy weight.  

People should also learn that being hungry doesn't mean that you have to eat, right now.  You won't starve.


----------



## User names must be unique (Feb 7, 2021)

It's not that food is more energy dense/fattening, It's that food and the act of eating has become a form of entertainment in a lot of ways. It's not just nutrients to survive it's stimulating flavours, aromas and textures, all finished up with the satisfying feeling of satiation.


Underestimated Nutria said:


> People should also learn that being hungry doesn't mean that you have to eat, right now.  You won't starve.


I think people confuse boredom with hunger a lot of the time, especially when it comes to snacking.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 7, 2021)

Well, you _did_ go to a *big* city. If you wanted to see thinner people, you should have went to a small town.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Feb 7, 2021)

Because the way we work has changed, but our diet has stayed the same. On top of that, everything is engineered to be super tasty/addictive while using low quality/unhealthy ingredients.

Let us all return to monke.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Feb 7, 2021)

If just the big city surprised you, don't ever go to a Walmart.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Feb 7, 2021)

70% of people have no self control


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Feb 7, 2021)

beacuse people for some reason cant be bother too cook their own meals so they keep ordering fast food take outs from taco bell, McDonalds or dominos pizza. 

you be amazed how stuffed you can get by just eating broccoli and chili or brown rise and tuna. most fast food dont get rid of the hunger and just makes me want to eat more.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 7, 2021)

I think it's because corn is in everything, they made a documentary about this called King Corn.

I don't think it's because Americans ate "healthier" as a rule back in the day, I think it's because of additives and such, although a more sedentary lifestyle doesn't help either.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Angry Shoes (Feb 7, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 1902462


Please tell me this is real


----------



## Meriasek (Feb 7, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> Please tell me this is real


Oh yes it is.


----------



## Hoi Polloi (Feb 7, 2021)

In addition to the diet/lifestyle aspects that have already been mentioned, being overweight has become so common that people's perception of a healthy weight has been warped and people who would have been the chubby kid 50 years ago think they're perfectly normal now. A lot of people are in complete denial about their weight, eg. doughy guys  swearing up and down that they're not overweight because BMI is inaccurate and doesn't account for muscle, despite the fact that they never seen the inside of a gym in their lives and the only cardio they get is walking to the fridge.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Feb 7, 2021)

Cheap food, lack of self control and knowledge that however you fuck up your body, big daddy government will foot the bill.


----------



## Tleilaxian (Feb 7, 2021)

The fact that everything Americans eat is loaded to the brim with High-Fructose Corn Syrup, no matter what it is.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 7, 2021)

Food is just so good.


----------



## Llama king (Feb 7, 2021)

Americans don't understand the concept of being healthy


----------



## Deadwaste (Feb 7, 2021)

well you see, here's the thing:
I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face you get sprung


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 8, 2021)

Have you had food lately? Shit's good.

Obviously there are many causes. But one I've been thinking about a lot lately is the difference in available food quality just since the 70s. In America, the only real country, get fucked fags from everywhere else. I mean, even when I was a kid, the general quality of food was far worse than it is today. The Internet as a tool is a main reason, there's 6 gorillion fried chicken recipes out there at this very second, but I've been thinking about the mainstreaming of more ethnic cuisine as a cause of fatness. As progressively more and more ethnic groups become accepted, more and more food enters into the rotation of the home cook. I've been alive long enough to have witnessed the progression of specifically Mexican and Chinese food. Indian and Thai food are travelling this same exact path right now, and Arab and African look to be next up. There was a time, as recently as the 90s, where there was almost nothing from either Mexican or Chinese cuisines in regular grocery stores, especially not premade, frozen, or prepackaged. Now? Your store is guaranteed to have at least half an aisle dedicated to Mexican foods, and another half to the pan-Asian without counting all the shit in the frozen aisle, or at the hot food bar, or the fresh stuff in the grocery areas like poblanos, jicama, jalapenos, etc. Why? It may have a small bit to do with the ethnic groups in your area, but its primarily because everybody eats Mexican food *all the time* now, and specifically, everybody eats only the very unhealthiest kinds of Mexican food. And that goes double for Chinese food. Shit, I'll bet you can barely find a way to order out Chinese food without it being more than 2500 calories per person.

Obviously, both of those cuisines, and indeed all cuisines except British have normal, healthy meals that normal people eat and don't weigh a million pounds. But they're almost all the same. Rice, beans, veggies, a bit of grilled meat. That is literally the """""secret""""" to healthy eating across the globe. But nobody wants that shit. Give me burritos the size of a newborn, give me orange chicken by the pound, give me some kind of creamy fat, wrapped in a carb, and deep fried, and dipped in a sauce loaded with all the sugar and/or butter you have yeaaaaah fuck yeah food is the best


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 8, 2021)

Piggy wiggy farmers.


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 8, 2021)

food tastes good


----------



## GENERAL MAO (Feb 8, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> Have you had food lately? Shit's good.
> 
> Obviously there are many causes. But one I've been thinking about a lot lately is the difference in available food quality just since the 70s. In America, the only real country, get fucked fags from everywhere else. I mean, even when I was a kid, the general quality of food was far worse than it is today. The Internet as a tool is a main reason, there's 6 gorillion fried chicken recipes out there at this very second, but I've been thinking about the mainstreaming of more ethnic cuisine as a cause of fatness. As progressively more and more ethnic groups become accepted, more and more food enters into the rotation of the home cook. I've been alive long enough to have witnessed the progression of specifically Mexican and Chinese food. Indian and Thai food are travelling this same exact path right now, and Arab and African look to be next up. There was a time, as recently as the 90s, where there was almost nothing from either Mexican or Chinese cuisines in regular grocery stores, especially not premade, frozen, or prepackaged. Now? Your store is guaranteed to have at least half an aisle dedicated to Mexican foods, and another half to the pan-Asian without counting all the shit in the frozen aisle, or at the hot food bar, or the fresh stuff in the grocery areas like poblanos, jicama, jalapenos, etc. Why? It may have a small bit to do with the ethnic groups in your area, but its primarily because everybody eats Mexican food *all the time* now, and specifically, everybody eats only the very unhealthiest kinds of Mexican food. And that goes double for Chinese food. Shit, I'll bet you can barely find a way to order out Chinese food without it being more than 2500 calories per person.
> 
> Obviously, both of those cuisines, and indeed all cuisines except British have normal, healthy meals that normal people eat and don't weigh a million pounds. But they're almost all the same. Rice, beans, veggies, a bit of grilled meat. That is literally the """""secret""""" to healthy eating across the globe. But nobody wants that shit. Give me burritos the size of a newborn, give me orange chicken by the pound, give me some kind of creamy fat, wrapped in a carb, and deep fried, and dipped in a sauce loaded with all the sugar and/or butter you have yeaaaaah fuck yeah food is the best


Country, Money, IQ, Personality type, Family, Advertising, Mental illness, Lack an education, Beliving in god so it is all ok anyway, Jesus christ the list can go on this it is basically a non-question, and when you say fat what is fat? in your eyes?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 8, 2021)

At 16 I tried to become anorexic by refusing to eat breakfast  
Mom, a dentist, forced me to eat a bowl of cereal, despite calling me fat at 14 for eating grandma's mashed potatoes and boiled eggs  

TL'DR: shitty family


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 8, 2021)

I think that it's processed food with added sugar, etc. Just personally, whenever I have processed crap foods in my diet, I gain weight. When I don't, I lose weight. Does anything else change about me? Do I suddenly have more self control and willpower, move around more, or change my views on eating as entertainment? No.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 8, 2021)

People mention sedentiary livestyles. It's funny how that affects your waistline in a way that is unintuitive.

Exercise hasn't got a huge effect on burning calories, especially compared to the effort it takes.

If you compare the energy of the average snack, like say, three cookies or mars bar. The energy is roughly what you burn with 60 minutes of running. 

Of course there is another way exercise affects fat burn. Exercise helps grow your muscles and muscles cost energy to maintain. This is also why weight scales are a poor way to measure your weight loss program. Because you might be losing kilos of fat while you are gaining kilos of muscle. Usually that means you are getting healthier but your scales alone don't tell you.

But the single most important reason why exercise 

But the most important reason exercise affects your fat is because it is  motivating and anti-depressing to exercise. It has a stronger effect than any pill you could buy on making you happy.

And people get fat because they use food to make them less depressed. By having a better, healthier source of happiness, they remove a big fat part of the reason why they need to eat so much sweet.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 8, 2021)

Miel67 said:


> At 16 I tried to become anorexic by refusing to eat breakfast
> Mom, a dentist, forced me to eat a bowl of cereal, despite calling me fat at 14 for eating grandma's mashed potatoes and boiled eggs
> 
> TL'DR: shitty family



The perception of what food is healthy is pretty fucked in general. People view fatty food as unhealthy but don't blink an eye at M&M cereal.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Feb 8, 2021)

GENERAL MAO said:


> Country, Money, IQ, Personality type, Family, Advertising, Mental illness, Lack an education, Beliving in god so it is all ok anyway, Jesus christ the list can go on this it is basically a non-question, and when you say fat what is fat? in your eyes?


Why did you quote me here. bugman



Lemmingwise said:


> Exercise hasn't got a huge effect on burning calories, especially compared to the effort it takes.
> 
> If you compare the energy of the average snack, like say, three cookies or mars bar. The energy is roughly what you burn with 60 minutes of running.
> 
> But the single most important reason why exercise


breddy good post


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 8, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The perception of what food is healthy is pretty fucked in general. People view fatty food as unhealthy but don't blink an eye at M&M cereal.


Agree. Cereal, especially those aimed at children are chock full of sugar. now there's "Pokémon" cereal, "Minecraft" cereal, "Pop-Tarts" cereal, fuck even Rice Krispies, cereal when they already had that shit before.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Feb 8, 2021)

Poor lifestyle, too much rich food, not enough calorie counting and not enough of an understanding about health.


----------



## Dave. (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm not going to go into the semantics of carbohydrates or the ketogenic diet because I think that's a overhyped myth (it's not inaccurate it's just way overhyped as being the real way to live). Convenience is the big thing right now. Why cook when you can just drive up to a McDonald's and order a burger and fries? Boom, hunger solved in a matter of minutes. Whereas cooking can take a matter of 20 to 30 minutes depending on the dish and sometimes we're not even willing to set aside 10 because why should we? Why put forth the effort when we can just say an order out loud, scan a card, and grab our lunch in a matter of maybe six minutes. It has nothing to do with the economy or how healthy food is expensive, it's because putting the effort into cooking has become obsolete when we can make made in a minute meals that satisfy our hunger and let us get back to our sedentary lives with little to no effort involved. Because this convenient food also tastes good, it becomes addictive and gives us dopamine hits so intense it can blind us to the damage we're doing to our bodies. People would rather eat a McDonald's hamburger than a salad and a glass of water because the hamburger has way more of an intense and noticeable flavor whereas the salad tastes kind of bland depending on what you put in it. It doesn't also help that junk food can actually ruin your tastebuds temporarily making healthy food taste worse because they're not loaded with sodium and sugar so a healthy salad can taste like nothing if repeated trips to McDonald's continues.








						Is Fast Food Killing Our Sense of Taste?
					

Your sense of taste is being barraged by the loads of salt, fat, and sugar found in double cheeseburgers, waffle fries, and milkshakes.




					www.webmd.com
				



In short, the reason people are so fat is because the convenience cascade effect where it's basically a domino that starts with convenience and ends in healthy stuff tasting bland.


----------



## Un Platano (Feb 8, 2021)

Blaming it on poor self control or inability to count calories is only a step in the process of why this is happening. The majority of people throughout history were not fat and it wasn't because in the past people carefully controlled their diet and kept track of their calorie intake, and that's why giving poor self control as a reason is just avoiding the question. It's also not correct to blame it all on a scapegoat like corn syrup. People in Mexico are drinking liters upon liters of Coke made with real cane sugar every day and they're gaining just as much weight off of it as anyone else in the world is.

The important thing to consider is that correlation does not imply causation. The logic goes something like this:

1. One hundred years ago, nothing was made with corn syrup, and people were not fat.
2. Today, everything is made with corn syrup, and people are fat.
Therefore, corn syrup is making people fat.

It's easy to make this conclusion, but it's not logically valid, because correlation does not imply causation. In fact, this one is easy to disprove by the example of any country that is gaining weight without eating huge quantities of corn syrup, such as Mexico. And that extends to any particular dietary habit, not just corn syrup. The fact that fat people are doing this one thing in particular does not mean that that one thing in particular is the reason they're fat.

That is not to say that the presence of corn syrup in food and obesity are not related, but that there's more conditions that we're ignoring.  One of those reasons is that the food supply is greater than it was in the past. That's why people are fat, because they eat more food. And that's why corn syrup consumption has grown too: since any food can be supplied in greater quantities today than in the past, people can eat more of the foods they like, and less of the foods they don't like, which includes corn syrup. People used to eat chopped liver and gruel because there wasn't enough cake in the world that everyone could eat cake every day. But now there is, and so people can replace gruel with cake.

Unfortunately for us the foods we like the most are also the ones that make us fat. That's universal among people too. Nobody really thinks kale tastes better than cake, they just tell themselves that to cope with needing to eat more kale and less cake.

It's also wrong to think that any group of people is above unhealthy eating habits, it just means that they haven't adopted those unhealthy habits yet. For this I cite sodium, a bad habit that has reached everyone. Salt is a delicious rock that we can mine in huge volumes for literal dirt cheap prices, and that's why it's everywhere now. The only people who don't eat too much salt are people in Africa because they just don't eat period. Virtually every population in the world that has a stable food supply consumes too much salt. That includes you who is reading this, you are probably eating too much salt too. But at least salt doesn't make you fat.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 10, 2021)

At one point or another, you just give up.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Feb 10, 2021)

How do we help? 
Me personally, I'm going to pay the jigsaw killer to kidnap me and force me to lose all the weight, or I don't know, he'll just feed me to death, but not in a fetish way, like an ironic way.


----------



## NormieCasual (Feb 10, 2021)

I think there are a few reasons: 
1. People generally suck at cooking thus eating out is both convenient and much tastier
2. People refuse to eat their veggies and prefer cookies
3. Very little everyday fitness, instead of walking the stairs people take the elevator, instead of walking or biking to the shops they take the car, instead of walking to the train that is 20 minutes away people take the metro/bus. This might not be super many calories but it helps to push the body over the 2000 kcal mark which is important when losing weight
4. People don't get enough of the medium to hard exercising, important not just because it burns calories but it also helps to give a faster metabolism. 
5. In the cities, it is so damn easy to get that fast food. You just need to go to a website and then it is at your door in about 30 mins, on the other side, if you live rural then it is an hour if you're lucky that it even exists.


----------



## milk (Feb 10, 2021)

I've never understood how people unintentionally get fat. Eating is a damn chore. You gotta stop what you're doing and get off your ass to go make/get food.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 10, 2021)

your mom is a good cook..


----------



## Vatred (Feb 12, 2021)

We live in a society that forces us into a depressing rat race. Lots of us are wealthy enough to afford more than enough food. Drug addictions like heroin and meth are looked down upon. Mental health treatment is a joke. 
So what outlets _are_ available to make people feel better? How about something we all need to live, so it's generally acceptable to partake in more often than needed? Food.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 13, 2021)

milk said:


> I've never understood how people unintentionally get fat. Eating is a damn chore. You gotta stop what you're doing and get off your ass to go make/get food.



Free time plays a role in obesity. People mistake boredom with hunger.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 13, 2021)

Liquid calories are sneaky little things people rarely think about. Many also have their preferred soda way too often and like to load their coffee up with cream and sugar. An occasional Mtn Dew is fine and black coffee has calories in the single digits. 

This isn't the only reason, of course.


----------



## Ridge Racer (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## OneMillionRPM (Feb 13, 2021)

They eat, Jon. It's what they do.


----------



## Aidan (Feb 13, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I think it's because corn is in everything, they made a documentary about this called King Corn.
> 
> I don't think it's because Americans ate "healthier" as a rule back in the day, I think it's because of additives and such, although a more sedentary lifestyle doesn't help either.


This is what I think as well. When I first decided to lose weight ages ago I cut out everything with any corn syrup in it and lost weight by just not consuming that. It's ridiculous how much stuff has corn syrup or similar sweeteners in them.


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 13, 2021)

It all comes back to capitalism, colonization and "anti-Blackness."


----------



## tulskij_tochnyj (Feb 14, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> It all comes back to capitalism, colonization and "anti-Blackness."


"The obesity epidemic was created by Western medicine".
Well, she's not completely wrong. Insulin, anti-hypertensive medication and cardiac surgeries were all invented by White devils. Without them, life expectancy of salad dodgers would be much shorter.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 14, 2021)

*Salad dodgers. *nice.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 14, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> *Salad dodgers. *nice.





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwmcTUgch_k
		


"Salad is the worst possible thing you can eat for your health"


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 14, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> "Salad is the worst possible thing you can eat for your health"


Make your own or gangpress your wife to make a healthy one.


----------



## Idiotron (Feb 14, 2021)

People like comfort too much.
You need to say "NO" to a lot of things if you want to be fit and healthy, you need discipline, you need dedication, you need to get out of your comfort zone.
Most people aren't willing to do that, sitting on your ass all day and eating tasty processed food is too comfortable, it makes you feel good, at least temporarily.
Forcing yourself to eat healthy food which might not taste as good or physically exerting yourself on a regular basis doesn't.
Most people only like the idea of being fit and healthy, not the long tedious process.

You can see that in other areas of life, even things like entertainment.
How many times you see people bitching and whining about how EA or Activision are horrible companies who make horrible products.... and then they keep paying for those products?
They cry about the lack of good games with fresh ideas but then refuse to look for them.
They're comfortable where they are and that comfort is enough to consume what's right in front of them instead of putting in effort to find something better.
Effort isn't comfortable, effort is hard.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Feb 14, 2021)

The problem is nowadays most people can survive without exerting much physical effort, so they just don't.


----------



## stares at error messages (Feb 14, 2021)

Spoiler











_... it's for breakfast, lunch, and dinner._


Spoiler: Hollywood knows this, why don't you?







And if you don't like Youtube, https://invidious.site/watch?v=ceFyF9px20Y.


----------



## tulskij_tochnyj (Feb 14, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwmcTUgch_k
> 
> 
> 
> "Salad is the worst possible thing you can eat for your health"


The video reminded me of this gem:


Spoiler: Phil, grill and the bottle of mayo










In my country, mayo holds a special place in people's hearts, but for entirely different reason. During Soviet era, veggies were hard to find. Stores usually stocked potatoes, red beet, carrots, onions, cabbage and some canned abominations (e.g. pickled green tomatoes). If you were lucky, you could get hold of Bulgarian canned peas. The question is, how to make a mixture of boiled beet, carrot, onions and mashed potatoes edible? Pour mayonnaise on it, it's not like there are any other dressings in stores anyway.


----------



## Lichen Bark (Feb 15, 2021)

milk said:


> I've never understood how people unintentionally get fat. Eating is a damn chore. You gotta stop what you're doing and get off your ass to go make/get food.


I think they must train hard, and slowly overtime they stretch their stomach, allowing them to consume ungodly amounts of slop in a single sitting. I honestly have no idea. I think Bill Burr did a bit where his supposed cure for obesity is just to "Hunt fat people one day out of the year" 

Interesting anecdotal evidence from myself, my perception of sweetness is better than my fatty friend. We were eating the same dessert, and I couldn't finish because it was cloyingly sweet, and I asked them, "how can you stand how sweet this is?" They said, "oh, no, this is the perfect level of sweetness" and proceeded to shovel more in. So I think their perception of sugar has been altered, whether it by their gut bacteria, or something.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 15, 2021)

Llama king said:


> Americans don't understand the concept of being healthy


More than china at least


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 15, 2021)

Lichen Bark said:


> Interesting anecdotal evidence from myself, my perception of sweetness is better than my fatty friend. We were eating the same dessert, and I couldn't finish because it was cloyingly sweet, and I asked them, "how can you stand how sweet this is?" They said, "oh, no, this is the perfect level of sweetness" and proceeded to shovel more in. So I think their perception of sugar has been altered, whether it by their gut bacteria, or something.


Also anecdotal but my perception of sweet has changed over time, some things are too sweet to eat too much of. I'm sure if I ate more of them I would adjust back. I've heard it's a thing with getting older but it obviously doesn't seem to apply to some people.

There was a kind of interesting discussion on the tess holliday thread about why there are 10,000 increasingly complicated ice cream flavor combinations that death fats seem to love. Somebody suggested it's because their taste buds are so busted that just plain chocolate ice cream isn't enough and they need like 5 other flavors in there to really get anything out of it. I wasn't sure what to make of it because I like some of the wacky flavors and am not really in that group. What I don't really care for are the sugar bomb combos - stuff like quintuple chocolate fudge cheesecake batter oreo cookie clusterfuck.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Feb 15, 2021)

Gotta eat big to make it to the big time.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Feb 15, 2021)

melty said:


> Also anecdotal but my perception of sweet has changed over time, some things are too sweet to eat too much of. I'm sure if I ate more of them I would adjust back. I've heard it's a thing with getting older but it obviously doesn't seem to apply to some people.
> 
> There was a kind of interesting discussion on the tess holliday thread about why there are 10,000 increasingly complicated ice cream flavor combinations that death fats seem to love. Somebody suggested it's because their taste buds are so busted that just plain chocolate ice cream isn't enough and they need like 5 other flavors in there to really get anything out of it. I wasn't sure what to make of it because I like some of the wacky flavors and am not really in that group. What I don't really care for are the sugar bomb combos - stuff like quintuple chocolate fudge cheesecake batter oreo cookie clusterfuck.


Mint Chocolate forever.  Although there's a local Ice Cream chain that makes a flavor called Buckeye Blitz, because Ohio, but that's really just chocolate and peanut butter.  Also very good.  But that's pretty simple and basic.  I think everything is just sweeter these days and it wouldn't surprise me, as most of the Low-Fat type foods just replace the fats with things your body processes as sugar.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Feb 15, 2021)

melty said:


> Also anecdotal but my perception of sweet has changed over time, some things are too sweet to eat too much of. I'm sure if I ate more of them I would adjust back. I've heard it's a thing with getting older but it obviously doesn't seem to apply to some people.
> 
> There was a kind of interesting discussion on the tess holliday thread about why there are 10,000 increasingly complicated ice cream flavor combinations that death fats seem to love. Somebody suggested it's because their taste buds are so busted that just plain chocolate ice cream isn't enough and they need like 5 other flavors in there to really get anything out of it. I wasn't sure what to make of it because I like some of the wacky flavors and am not really in that group. What I don't really care for are the sugar bomb combos - stuff like quintuple chocolate fudge cheesecake batter oreo cookie clusterfuck.


Go a few days without eating anything and sweet food will taste like crap.  Really, I promise.  You will need to force yourself over your disgust back into your old eating habits.

I went two weeks without eating late last month early this month after getting some bad burns and basically being half-comatose throughout the whole period and I've managed about a spoonful of ice cream since then.


----------



## Smolrolls (Feb 15, 2021)

Dave. said:


> Because this convenient food also tastes good, it becomes addictive and gives us dopamine hits so intense it can blind us to the damage we're doing to our bodies. People would rather eat a McDonald's hamburger than a salad and a glass of water because the hamburger has way more of an intense and noticeable flavor whereas the salad tastes kind of bland depending on what you put in it. It doesn't also help that junk food can actually ruin your tastebuds temporarily making healthy food taste worse because they're not loaded with sodium and sugar so a healthy salad can taste like nothing if repeated trips to McDonald's continues.


I could be wrong, but sometimes the burger costs less than the salad. Just adding some lbs into the conversation... I'll leave now.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Feb 15, 2021)

Most would mention the highly caloric fatty proceser foods and sugar. But is worth keeping in mind that even the healthiests of food can make you fat if you simply eat too much of it. Too many lentil callories will fatten you up that doesn't mean lentils are an unhealthy food or that "lentils make people fat". You are just eating too many callories. 

The biggest issue i see with people and obesity is not so much which food they eat but not being able to tell how much is too much. The average person overeats even when they go on a healthy food "diet" simply because what they consider a small ration is still too much food for their calloric necessities. 

Watch a fattie go "hell naw!!1 " when a nutriotionist shows them the size of what it should be a normal lunch compared to what they are used to.  People who are used to rationing correctly and exercise can actually give themselves treats fairly often and eat delicious foods without turning deathfat. Of course theres extremes, the inbred who drinks 3 lts of mountain dew a day is something else, but i think most people know thats not right and stikk a lot of them are overweight.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Feb 18, 2021)

"healthy at any size" Current Year BS + sedentary lifestyle + coronapanic + "food" full of added sugar and science lab chemicals + fast "food" = fat country


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 18, 2021)

Miel67 said:


> At 16 I tried to become anorexic by refusing to eat breakfast


I was always chubby as a kid despite the fact that I hated breakfast (and actively avoided it).

You're a fucking retard.


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 18, 2021)

doc I've worked with blamed inactivity, soy, corn, and to a lesser extent sugar
soy's all sorts of shit
not moving a lot does a lot
he felt corn and corn syrup had particular aspects about how it breaks down and fucks with your system so it's like hyperdoublesugar
also any time they say "vegetable oil/protein" but don't say which veggie assume it's soy (and corn in the case of oil)

tbf before I was bicycling around all the time because lolpoor I noticed that I started losing some weight after cutting out stuff with soy and corn,  but now that I'm biking I can eat whatever and don't really worry much about that sort of thing


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Feb 18, 2021)

More AWS-8Q Than You said:


> Mint Chocolate forever.  Although there's a local Ice Cream chain that makes a flavor called Buckeye Blitz, because Ohio, but that's really just chocolate and peanut butter.  Also very good.  But that's pretty simple and basic.  I think everything is just sweeter these days and it wouldn't surprise me, as most of the Low-Fat type foods just replace the fats with things your body processes as sugar.


Okay, sugar bad, but what about SALT? Finding processed food without a handful of salt is just about impossible.



Underestimated Nutria said:


> Go a few days without eating anything and sweet food will taste like crap. Really, I promise. You will need to force yourself over your disgust back into your old eating habits.


One fun thing about that phenomenon: after boycotting sugar for a while try eating a candy bar or some such, instead of delicious treat you just taste its garbage ingredients, and it is repulsive.

Sugary foods are an addiction like any other though. I swear they're harder to quit than any tobacco or even crackmeth.


----------



## Canoodler (Feb 18, 2021)

It doesn't help that sugar makes food taste good.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Feb 18, 2021)

Canoodler said:


> It doesn't help that sugar makes food taste good.


Only if you're addicted. Like the guy above me said:; go any length of time without consuming garbage, and you'll eventually begin to see what all this stuff tastes like, which is dogshit.

Most noticeably is probably tea and coffee. I can't stand the shit with even an ounce of sugar now


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Feb 18, 2021)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> Okay, sugar bad, but what about SALT? Finding processed food without a handful of salt is just about impossible.


Sure, too much sodium isn't good, but if you're busy stripping fat out of everything, you have to find some way to make food taste like something.  You can find "health food" type that's light on salt and they usually taste like garbage.  Your body needs some level of sodium though and iodized salt is a good way to also get iodine to your thyroid.  Is it any real surprise that we strip salt, especially iodized salt, out of everything and people suddenly start having thyroid problems?

Don't know that it's entirely connected, but it seems like something that could be.


----------



## lurk_moar (Feb 18, 2021)

PCOS in women is a bitch. If my body weighed what I ate, I would wear teen's clothes instead of the smallest plus size in the lady's section.

Also, ever since I have been taking vitamin D supplements my weight went from 200 to 159. I struggled very hard just to lose a couple of pounds without vitamin D supplements. I was barely eating and exercising a lot and still obese. Like WTF body. I think that vitamin deficiencies can play a role in obesity too.

Also, when it comes to human evolution, our bodies do not believe that this is the current year with a fuckton of calories, so it holds on to every single, unburned calorie.


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 20, 2021)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> Okay, sugar bad, but what about SALT? Finding processed food without a handful of salt is just about impossible.


I'm not convinced salt is actually that bad. I think having hypertension from obesity is the problem and salt just gets a lot of the blame. But it's worth looking into more.

In general it seems like a shitton of modern ailments are mainly caused by being overweight but the media and medical sources like to emphasize they can happen to anyone, which may be technically true, but it's a misrepresentation. Think about all the "young healthy" people who die from COVID who are 300lbs but the media mysteriously never mentions that. It happens with all sorts of stuff, like sleep apnea. It's hard to sort through because the media likes to scream ANYONE CAN DIE from x until you sort through a bunch of studies or just anecdotally notice that's not quite true.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Feb 20, 2021)

Everybody needs to exercise, natsoc style. Quit worrying about eating, it shouldnt matter of you burn the calories anyway


----------



## janedoe (Feb 20, 2021)

hedonism. "treat yoself" culture. lack of self discipline.


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Feb 20, 2021)

Society convinced people that smoking was "unhealthy" and "not cool." I say, look at people from the 60s, 70s, 80s. They're cool, they're thin, and they're smoking like chimneys. Really makes you think....


----------

